# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  المريخ  بطل  عموم  كااااااافة اندية  السودان وسيكافا  VS  النسور الامدرمانى

## ابو همام

*اللهم  انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يستضيف النسور مساء اليوم بالقلعة



يستضيف ملعب استاد المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم اللقاء المؤجل بين  المريخ والنسور من الجولة 21 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويطمح المريخ إلى  تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة والحفاظ على فارق  النقطة التي تفصله بينه والهلال المتصدر, فيما يسعى النسور هو الآخر إلى  الخروج بنتيجة إيجابية من مباراة اليوم وتأمين موقفه تماماً في المسابقة  وتفادي خطر خوض سنترليق البقاء مع هلال الأبيض، وينتظر أن يجري الجهاز  الفني للمريخ تعديلات عديدة على تشكيلته التي ستخوض المباراة حيث يتوقع أن  يمثل المريخ في مباراة اليوم جمال سالم في المرمى، أحمد ضفر، بخيت خميس،  محمد شمس الفلاح وباسكال في الدفاع، فيصل موسى، مجدي عبد اللطيف، ابراهومة  وعلاء الدين في الوسط، تراوري وعبده جابر في الهجوم.
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*بالتوفيق  للزعيم  انشاء الله 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم  بملعبه فريق النسور ام درمان في مباراة مؤجلة من الاسبوع الــــ(21)  لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم في المركز الثاني برصيد  60 نقطة وفوزه اليوم يدفع به للمحافظة على امله في الفوز ببطولة الدوري  الممتاز اما خسارته فتعني ضياع لقب الممتاز منه خاصة ان الفارق بينه و  الهلال وصل الى 4 نقاط قبل مباراة اليوم .
اما فريق النسور فله 28 نقطة و ليس امامه سوى الفوز او التعادل من اجل ضمان  تواجده في بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لعام 2015 لان فوز هلال الجبال في  مباراة الاثنين امام الاهلي شندي سيدفع به الى سنترليق البقاء او الهبوط مع هلال الابيض فيما سيلعب  هلال الجبال سنترليق البقاء او الهبوط مع هلال الابيض و في حالة تعادله  اليوم مع المريخ فان هلال كادوقلي سيلعب سنترليق البقاء او الهبوط مع هلال الابيض دون التأثر  بنتيجة مباراته امام الاهلي شندي في كادوقلي .
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق للمريخ العظيم

اللهم انصر المريخ وقر اعين انصاره بنصره

*

----------


## ود الكندو

*موفق ي زعيم بازن الله
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
*

----------


## اينرامو

*نصرك المؤزر يارب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزاوية تكشف تشكيلة المريخ امام النسور



 تحصلت الزاوية على التشكيلة التي سيدفع  بها الجهاز الفني للمريخ بقيادة برهان تية في مباراة اليوم امام النسور  ،وسيلعب جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى ، ورباعي دفاعي محمد شمس الفلاح وباسكال  وضفر وبخيت خميس، وفي الوسط علاء الدين يوسف وابراهومة وفيصل موسى ومجدي  عبد اللطيف، وفي الهجوم عبده جابر وتراوري.

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً و أسعد أنصاره
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ في مباراة اليوم :  ’ـــــــــــ

جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى ،



ورباعي دفاعي محمد شمس الفلاح وباسكال وضفر وبخيت خميس،



وفي الوسط علاء الدين يوسف وابراهومة وفيصل موسى ومجدي عبد اللطيف،



وفي الهجوم عبده جابر وتراوري.



*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*يارب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بأذن الله النصر حليف الزعيم
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## ود محمد على

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*اللهم فرحنا بنصر كبير واداء ممتع
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*منتصرين بأذن الله
ادونا رابط يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم انصر المريخ ..
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*نصرك يااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## ta7nia

*ان شاء الله النصر حليف المريخ 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*رابط يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 20 (20 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
عبد المنعم خليفة,
Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,
Abu - Khalid,
مريخابى واعتز+,
امبدويات,
السر سيداحمد,
العنيد الكبير,
انور عبدون,
ابومهند,
بدوي الشريف,
بكري الشفت,
Gurashi ALkhidir,
majedsiddig,
sharif74,
على الصغير,
عمر العمر,
عبدالله صديق,
عبدالمحسن,
فراس الشفيع,
ود البقعة+
,

دعوااااااااااتكم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اذاعة ام درمان في بث مباشر لأمر ما يتعلق بالمؤتمر الوطني
هل هناك رابط لإذاعة أخري يا جماعة؟؟؟
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*بدايه  قويه  للمريخ  وتسديده  لعلاء  يوسف  مرت  .
ونقول  يااااااااااااااااااااااارب  انصر  الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*إصابه  قويه  لعلاء  بوسف
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*اللهم انصر  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الحمد  لله  عاد  علاء يوسف  للمشاركه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رابط يا اهل الله
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*انفراد  لعبدو  حابر  ويتالق  الحارس  يحولها  لضربه ركنيه
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*رابط اللهم انصر  المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا محمد سيف متابع المباراة وين؟
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا محمد سيف متابع المباراة وين؟





*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 30 (30 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ود البقعة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,أبو ريم,هجو حسن فرح,مريخابى واعتز,azzreem,امبدويات,انور عبدون,ابو همام,ابواسراء,احمد الحلفاوى,ezoo2t,Gurashi ALkhidir,kampbell,kramahmad,majedsiddig,mohammed saif,سمير كرمة,زياد-ودالفضل,ta7nia,على الصغير,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عمر العمر,عادل الناصر,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبدالله صديق,عبدالمحسن,فراس الشفيع,ود الرياض
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الاذاعه  الرياضبه  104  يا ود الخليفه  
من الرسيفر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 40 (40 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,أبو ريم,هجو حسن فرح,مريخ المدينة,مريخابى واعتز+,ASHOSM,azzreem,امبدويات,انور عبدون,ابو همام,ابواسراء,احمد الحلفاوى,استرلينى,بحاري,بدوي الشريف,بكري الخواض,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,Gurashi ALkhidir,ياسر عمر,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,kramahmad,majedsiddig,Menefi,mohammed saif+,سمير كرمة,sharif74,على الصغير,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عمر العمر,عادل الناصر,عبدالله صديق,عبدالسلام محمد,فراس الشفيع,ود من الله,ود البقعة+,ود الرياض
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الله يسترنا من اللعب الخشن للنسور

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عبده جابر يتحصل علي مخالفة

*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*من وجد رابط فاليمدنا به
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تراوري خيالي من النس يهدف

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*تردد الاذاعه على النايل سات كااااااااااااااااااام
*

----------


## kampbell

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

* علاء يوسف يتعرض للضغط والضرب للمرة الثانية

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*26 دق صفر صفر

*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*يا جماعه اول بي اول
اعصابنا بايظه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم فرح قلوبهم ولا تخزلهم

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 53 (53 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,أبو ريم,هجو حسن فرح,aladin73,مرتضي عبدالله الفحل,مريخ المدينة,مريخابى واعتز+,ASHOSM,azzreem,النزير,امبدويات,الشائب,السر سيداحمد,انور عبدون,ابوبكرتاج السر,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد سليمان احمد,استرلينى,بحاري,بدوي الشريف,بكري الخواض,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,ezzeo+,Gurashi ALkhidir,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر ابكر عيسى,ياسر عمر,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,kramahmad,majedsiddig,Menefi,mohammed osman akasha,mohammed saif+,mub25,sharif74,ta7nia,عم نصرالدين,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,على الصغير,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عمر العمر,عبدالله صديق,عبدالمحسن,عبدالسلام محمد,فراس الشفيع,ود من الله,ود البقعة+,ود الرياض
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جمال خميس باسكال ضفر شمس الفلاح علاء الدين ابراهومة مجدي عبد اللطيف فيصل موسي تراوري وعبده جابر

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عبده يسدد كرة بعيدة

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الاستحواذ مريخي

*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*مهم جدا أن ينتصر المريخ وبعدد وافر من الأهداف
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ضفر لباسكال  لابراهومة لعلاء لخميس لابراهوامة لباسكال لمجدي 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*علاء يتعرض لضغط والحكم يتدخل 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*راسية تتحول لركنية للمريخ

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الكثير من الفرص  الضائعه  لمن الهدف قااادم 
انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 56 (56 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed+,أبو ريم,محمد خيرى,هجو حسن فرح,aladin73,مرتضي عبدالله الفحل,مريخ المدينة,مريخابى واعتز,Azmi shosh,azzreem,النزير,امبدويات,الحارث,الصادق هبانى,الشائب,السر سيداحمد,الشوق غلاب,انور عبدون,ابواسراء,احمد الحلفاوى,استرلينى,بحاري,بدوي الشريف,بكري الخواض,ezoo2t,ezzeo,Gurashi ALkhidir,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر عمر,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,kramahmad,majedsiddig,Menefi,mohammed osman akasha,mohammed saif,mub25,زياد-ودالفضل,sharif74,ta7nia,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,على الصغير,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالله صديق,عبدالمحسن,عبدالسلام محمد,فراس الشفيع,ود محمد على,ود البقعة,ود الرياض,ودالطاهر
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*زكريا   حيدر  حارس النسور  عذبنا  والله
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*تراورى  شيؤم وفيصل  فطيسه
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*36 دقيقة التعادل السلبي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*38 دق تعادل سلبي 

*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*طلعو المرض دا واول طياره اغور فيها تراوري
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*رمية تماس مريخية

*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*دي شنو التشكيلة العجيبة دي ... مباراة زي دي بجربو فيها سبحان الله
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*40 دق تعادل سلبي 

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ياخوانا تراورى دا جديد عليكم معروف مباراة بلعب ومباراة بتفرج وانشاء الله المباراة القادمة يتبين فيها 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الله يحفظنا من جلطات برهان ومحسن
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الصبر ياشباب الشوط الثاني 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الصبر طيب يا جماعة بإذن الله الأهداف ستاتي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة لمصلحة ابراهومة

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ياجماعه حرقتو دمنا التردد على النايل سات كااااااااااااااااااام
*

----------


## استرلينى

*والله انا خايف فريق هزمناه فى الدوره الاولى باهداف كثيره والان لحد الشوط الاول ولا هدف
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أنتهى الشوط وللا لسه
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*الللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كورة هدف تضيع من باسكال

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*العملية ليست عملية تجريب يا عزمى  المريخ محاط بهالة من الأحقاد والجلافيط ولو اشرك الأساسين ستكون فرصة لأقصائهم من المباراة المهمة القادمة   واصبروا انشاء الله النصر لنا 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دقيقتين اضافية

*

----------


## ود الرياض

*الصبر الصبر ياجماعة
التشكيلة دي مافي احسن منها في لاعبين مهددين بالايقاف وفي لاعبين مرهقين وده كلو عشان نجهزهم لي مباراة الهليل
تراوري كان نجم المباراة الفاتت وهو الهداف الاول للفريق اصبرو وحيجيب قوون الليلة
ادعو واصبرو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
*****
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نهاية الشوط الأول

*

----------


## ود محمد على

*الكوره كم ي جماعة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي بالتوفيق للزعيم في الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 59 (59 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,a7med,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,نادرالداني+,أبو ريم,مريخ المدينة,مريخابى واعتز+,Azmi shosh,azzreem,النزير,الحارث,الحوشابي,الصادق هبانى,الصادق عبد الوهاب,العنيد الكبير,انور عبدون,ابو همام,ابو رامي,ابواسراء,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد سليمان احمد,استرلينى,diaamahi,بحاري,بكري الخواض,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,ezzeo+,farandakas,Gurashi ALkhidir,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر ابكر عيسى,ياسر عمر,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,kramahmad,majedsiddig,Menefi,mohammed saif+,mohammed_h_o,mub25,سمير كرمة,زين العابدين عبدالله,زياد-ودالفضل,sabry,sharif74,عم نصرالدين,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,على الصغير,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,عبدالله صديق,عبدالمحسن,عبدالسلام محمد,ود الرياض
*

----------


## استرلينى

*لابد من الاستعانه برمضان عجب فى الشوط التانى
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*إنتهاء  الشوط  الاول  
وتالق  كبير  لحارس  النسور  زكريا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصرنا يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## kampbell

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

تردد الاذاعه على النايل سات كااااااااااااااااااام




11919
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*التشكيلة أسبابها الآتي
علي جعفر موقوف بالكرت الأحمر
أمير كمال و أيمن سعيد مهددين بالايقاف اذا تمت المجاذفة بيهم
رمضان عجب عائد من اصابة ربما يتم الدفع به في الشوط الثاني لفترة قليلة


*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ياخوانا فريق بلعب بشبه صفه التانى ونصف لاعبيه مهدد بالإيقاف والمباراة القادمة مباراة البطولة  وفريق بلعب ومهدد بلعب مباراة فاصلة خوفا من الهبوط لازم يكون فى مقاومة ولو لشوط كامل  لاتستعجلوا النصر فهو قادم انشاء الله 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*التعادل لن يغير من الامر شئيا 
المريخ فى الحالتين محتاج للفوز على الهليل 
والنصر ات باذن الله
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*شكرا ابو اسرا شكرا عم نصر الدين
النصر قادم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*اللهم انصر المريخ والله انا السكرى عندى ارتفع
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
*

----------


## استرلينى

*كيف حانلعب مباره البطوله القادمه والنسور  ديل دائما فى نهايه الدورى بقيفوا لينا فى حلقنا 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*يالله يا كريم يالله انصر المريخ اليوم
*

----------


## ود محمد على

*يارب انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*يارب تنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*اكيد حانسمع اخبار حلوه من الشباب فى الشوط التانى
*

----------


## kampbell

*الصبر يا شباب   

الصبر مفتاح الفرج ما نكون  مستعجلين و شفقانيين الفريق لاعب كويس و في سوء حظ انشاء الله النصر للمريخ  بس نبطل الشفقه دي  

و دي انسب تشكيله للمدربين   و يمكن اضافه  عجب او  عنكبه   الشوطا الثاني او  تقديم باسكال لوسط الملعب  و اللعب بثلاثه مدافعين  لعدم  وجود اي ضغط من النسور
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

يالله يا كريم يالله انصر المريخ اليوم



ندخل ليهم بلة جابر
عشان يعيد الشريط
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*شيلو الصبر الاهداف بتجى ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله في الشوط الثاني ستاتي أهداف المريخ تباعاً
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بس لو فتحوا الباب خليتوا لينا حبة زوار يتاوقوا

هسع بنورم فشاشم

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بمجرد دخول الهدف الأول ستفتح ليبيا ابوابها 
شيلو الصبر يا صفوة ولا تفقدو اعصابكم
*

----------


## استرلينى

*حقيقه لما اطالع  كلامكم اطمئن جدا واحس باالهدف قريب
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرياض
					

شكرا ابو اسرا شكرا عم نصر الدين
النصر قادم باذن الله



مابين الأحبة شكر 
ان شاء الله الزعيم يسعدنا جميعا
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*قريب باذنه تعالى
*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*مافي شي برفع السكري والضغط غير شفقتكم دي يا مريخاب، عايزين المريخ يكون غالب 7 صفر قبل ما الكورة تبدا. 

الشي الوحيد المهم نطبق الحنة للجماعة يوم الخميس، حتي لو الدوري راح ما خسارة، دوري لا يقدم ولا يأخر. 

وبعد ده، الاقوان جاية في الشوط التاني ان شاء الله، لكن الموضوع مامحتاج حريق اعصاب قدر ده
                        	*

----------


## الحافظ محمدصالح

*كم النتيجة يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بداية الشوط الثاني

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*لامضان عجب مكان فيصل موسي

*

----------


## ود من الله

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*رمضان عجججججججججججججججب

*

----------


## الشمشار

*قوووووووووووووووووووووولو يارب 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*رمضان لتراوري لرمضان عبده علاء 

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الشمشار  مالك  ياخ  مقوم نفسنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*بجى بجى بجى بجى
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*رمضان ينذر النسور بدبل كيك

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 60 (60 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,a7med,لؤي شرفي,Abu - Khalid,مامون,نادرالداني+,محمد زين العابدين,مريخ المدينة,مريخابى واعتز+,معتز فضل الله كرار,Azmi shosh,النزير,المكاجر,امبدويات,الحارث,الحافظ محمدصالح,الحوشابي,الشمشار,الصادق هبانى,الشائب,السر سيداحمد,العنيد الكبير,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,احمد الحلفاوى,اسماعيل,استرلينى,diaamahi,بله بلال,eabuali,بحاري,ezzeo+,hafezZAREEF,خالد إبراهيم,ياسر عمر,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,kramahmad,Menefi,Mohamed Eisa,mohammed saif+,mohammed_h_o,شرقاوي,sabry,sharif74,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,علي سنجة,عباس عطية,عبدالناصر,عبدالسلام محمد,عبدالكريم الحلفاوي,فراس الشفيع,ود من الله,ود محمد على,ود البقعة+,ود الرياض
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 60 (60 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

علي ابراهيم الجنيد,a7med,لؤي شرفي,Abu - Khalid,مامون,نادرالداني,محمد زين العابدين,مريخ المدينة,مريخابى واعتز,معتز فضل الله كرار,Azmi shosh,النزير,المكاجر,امبدويات,الحارث,الحافظ محمدصالح,الحوشابي,الشمشار,الصادق هبانى,الشائب,السر سيداحمد,العنيد الكبير,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,ايمن كرار,احمد الحلفاوى+,اسماعيل,استرلينى,diaamahi,بله بلال,eabuali,بحاري,ezzeo,hafezZAREEF,خالد إبراهيم,ياسر عمر,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,kramahmad,Menefi,Mohamed Eisa,mohammed saif,mohammed_h_o,شرقاوي,sabry,sharif74,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي سنجة,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبدالناصر,عبدالسلام محمد,عبدالكريم الحلفاوي,فراس الشفيع,ود من الله,ود محمد على,ود البقعة,ود الرياض



*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*علاء لبخيت لتراوري لرمضان داخل 18

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله الواحد الأحد ستاتي الأهداف
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*99المباراة كم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*النسور عنيد لكن المريخ سيتخطاه باذن الله 

الله يستر علينا من المذيع ده يسحر رمضان عجب 

يا خي ما بقول ما شاء الله كله كله
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*المريخ  يضغط من كل الجنبات
                        	*

----------


## sharif74

*نصرك يا الله
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*قرررررررررررررررررررررررررب ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

النسور عنيد لكن المريخ سيتخطاه باذن الله 

الله يستر علينا من المذيع ده يسحر رمضان عجب 

يا خي ما بقول ما شاء الله كله كله




حسبي الله عليه 
قل اعوذ برب الفلق
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*الدقيقه كم
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*داير اتشو عين والا شنو المذيع ده ؟؟ظ
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دقيقتين اضافية

*

----------


## sharif74

*عونك يا الله
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

* مالكم دايرين تعملوا لينا زي قصة هجم النمر  هجم النمر 
*

----------


## مبارك علي حسين

*رابط لو سمحتو
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*الحماهير تطالب باخراح تراورى الشيؤم.  ودخول الباشأ قبل فوات الاوان
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قوووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووون
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووون عجب
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*قوووووووووووووون  قووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قووووووووووووون عجججججججججججججججججججب

*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*عجب  عجب  عجاااااااااااااااااااب  ةليس في الامر  جب
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قولوا ما شاء الله تباك الله العجب روعة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*عجب يا عجب
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*قووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*العجب مسماره حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله اكبر     الله اكبر     الله اكبر
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*عجب ياعجب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عجب رجع
عجب رجع
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*يا الله يا الله واهبا كل النعم 
الحمد لله 
الدقيقة كم
*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*الحمد لله دخلنا  مع القووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*ضربه  ثابته  المعلم  عجب  الصغير  في عمره
الكبير  في فنه  يحرز  هدف  رائع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مع العجب تشوفوا العجب
اللهم احفظه بقدرتك يا قادر يا حفيظ
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*العجب حبيبي 

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*اسم على مسمى ماشاء الله حقو بعد دا يطلعوه  كفاهو كده الباقى للجلافيط
*

----------


## ezzeo

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
*

----------


## sharif74

*الحمد لله و الشكر لله
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما شاء الله رقم قياس من المتابعين

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 82 (82 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,a7med,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,مامون,نادرالداني+,مبارك علي حسين,africanu,محمد زين العابدين,مريخ المدينة,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخابى واعتز+,مريخي للابد,asimayis,لعوتة,Azmi shosh,النزير,المكاجر,الحارث,الحافظ محمدصالح,الجوي العالمي,الحوشابي,الشمشار,الصادق عبد الوهاب,السر سيداحمد,العنيد الكبير,انور عبدون,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو رامي,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد سليمان احمد,اسماعيل,استرلينى,diaamahi,eabuali,بحاري,بدوي الشريف,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,بكري الشفت,ezzeo+,farandakas,Gurashi ALkhidir,hafezZAREEF,جلال الزبير,خالد إبراهيم,ياسر عمر,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,kramahmad,majedsiddig,Menefi,Mohamed Eisa,mohammed saif+,mohammed_h_o,زياد-ودالفضل,شرقاوي,RED PLANET+,sabry,sharif74,كدكول,sonstar,عم نصرالدين,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,علي سنجة,عباس عطية,عبدالناصر,عبدالمحسن,عبدالسلام محمد,عيوني حمر,فراس الشفيع,ود من الله,ود محمد على,ود البقعة+,ود الرياض
*

----------


## asimayis

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*التانى قريب ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*خلاص النتيجة مسمار وكفاية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله اكبر
رمضان عجب قمة الجاهزية لدك الحصون الهلالية
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ابراهومة ينقذ كورة من المرمي

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الحمد لله . . الحمد لله . . الحمد لله
الحمد لله . . الحمد لله . . الحمد لله 
الحمد لله . . الحمد لله . . الحمد لله
 الحمد لله . . الحمد لله . . الحمد لله
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*ياجماعة الدقيقة كم
*

----------


## ود محمد على

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*مع الدخول قوووون طوالى

كراعنا خضرا
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*لا ما كفاية ديل بكونو محرشين لازم ينضربو صاح
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كرة تمر من رأسية ضفر لزكريا

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*ايراهيم  محجوب  ينقذ المريخ  من هدف  التعادل  
ويخرج الكره من  خط المرمي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحمد لله . . الحمد لله . . الحمد لله
الحمد لله . . الحمد لله . . الحمد لله 
الحمد لله . . الحمد لله . . الحمد لله
الحمد لله . . الحمد لله . . الحمد لله
الحمد لله . . الحمد لله . . الحمد لله
الحمد لله . . الحمد لله . . الحمد لله 
الحمد لله . . الحمد لله . . الحمد لله


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الكرة سخنت

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 84 (84 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,a7med,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,مامون,نادرالداني+,مبارك علي حسين,africanu,محمد زين العابدين,مريخ المدينة,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخابى واعتز+,مريخي للابد,asimayis,معتز فضل الله كرار,لعوتة,Azmi shosh,النزير,المكاجر,الجوي العالمي,الحوشابي,الشمشار,الصادق عبد الوهاب,السر سيداحمد,الشوق غلاب,العنيد الكبير,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو رامي,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد سليمان احمد,اسماعيل,استرلينى,diaamahi,eabuali,بحاري,بدوي الشريف,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,بكري الشفت,ezzeo+,farandakas,Gurashi ALkhidir,hafezZAREEF,جلال الزبير,خالد إبراهيم,ياسر عمر,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,kramahmad,majedsiddig,Menefi,Mohamed Eisa,mohammed saif+,mohammed_h_o,سمير كرمة,زياد-ودالفضل,شرقاوي,RED PLANET+,sabry,sharif74,كدكول,sonstar,عم نصرالدين,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,علي سنجة,عباس عطية,عبدالناصر,عبدالمحسن,عبدالسلام محمد,عيوني حمر,فراس الشفيع,ود من الله,ود محمد على,ود البقعة+,ود الرياض
*

----------


## ود محمد على

*الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*اللهم نصرك المين اللهم لك الحمد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*باقي كم دقيقة يا نصر الدين
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أحمد أبكر يستعد للدخول

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أحمد أبكر بديل لمجدي

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ياخوانا الدقيقة كم هسي
*

----------


## ود محمد على

*الدقيقة كم
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*افو نحن كمان نحسب الدقائق باقى كم؟؟ ده كلام شنو ؟؟
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ياخوانا الدقيقة كم هسي



مافى زول شغال بينا
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*الدقيقة 23
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ياخوانا الدقيقة كم هسي




عليك الله دي حالة نحن في القرن الـ 21 ما قادرين نتابع الكورة حتى من الراديو
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مسمار عجب ما بيزيد بالسهولة ولا بيتعادل

*

----------


## استرلينى

*انا قلتها لابد من دخول العجب لان هذا المبدع اتفائل به
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركنية للمريخ للحارس

*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*يا سلام ياخ وينك يا ابوجالا؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*وفعلا تغير فى محله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم ثبت قلوب لاعبي المريخ وسدد رمياتهم
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دق 25 النتيجة  1 صفر للمريخ

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالناصر
					

افو نحن كمان نحسب الدقائق باقى كم؟؟ ده كلام شنو ؟؟







و الله يا عبدالناصر أخوي النصيحة وللا الجنبها . . . الجرسة حاصلة و الركب بضربن في بعض
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 84 (84 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,a7med,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed+,Abu - Khalid,مامون,نادرالداني,مبارك علي حسين,africanu+, محمد زين العابدين,مريخ المدينة,مريخابي كسلاوي,مريخابى واعتز,مريخي للابد,asimayis,لعوتة,Azmi shosh,النزير,المكاجر,الحافظ محمدصالح,الجوي العالمي,الحوشابي,الشمشار,الصادق عبد الوهاب,السر سيداحمد,الشوق غلاب,العنيد الكبير,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو رامي,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد سليمان احمد,اسماعيل,استرلينى,diaamahi,eabuali,بحاري,بدوي الشريف,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,بكري الشفت,ezzeo,farandakas,Gurashi ALkhidir,hafezZAREEF,جلال الزبير,خالد إبراهيم,ياسر عمر,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,kramahmad,majedsiddig,Menefi,Mohamed Eisa,mohammed saif,mohammed_h_o+,سمير كرمة,زياد-ودالفضل,شرقاوي,RED PLANET,sabry,sharif74,كدكول,sonstar,عم نصرالدين,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,علي سنجة,عباس عطية,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالناصر,عبدالمحسن,عبدالسلام محمد,عيوني حمر,فراس الشفيع,ود من الله,ود محمد على,ود البقعة,ود الرياض


*

----------


## ابو همام

*اللهم  انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*ههههههههه معقولة يا عمنا الحوشابى  انت برضو كمان . نحن قلنا ننتكل عليك هههههه
*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*والله جرسة زي الجرسة ياخ القون الواحد بوتر
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*الله يارب انعمت علينا بهدف انعم علينا بالحفاظ عليه او تاكيده حتى يطمئن قلبنا 
*

----------


## sharif74

*عونك يااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عباس عطية

*المسامير دي بتقد ليها راس (زول) لانهم بيكون حاضنين الرادي لاخر دقيقة علي امل التعادل ................... 
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*نسور شنو وتلاقيط شنو 
ان شاء الله مضروبين لمن يعرفوا حاجة بإذن الواحد الاحد 
بإذن الواحد الاحد
بإذن الواحد الاحدبإذن الواحد الاحدبإذن الواحد الاحدبإذن الواحد الاحد
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*كيف يا الحوشابى الركب ما يضربن فى بعض دى مباراة البطولة
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*30 دقيقة مرت والمريخ متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تحليل فني لتألق رمضان عجب 
دوما ما يتألق اللاعب السوداني خاصة عندما يعود من الايقاف 
السر في تألق رمضان هو عملية التجديد والنفسيات والتوقف الذي يعطي اللاعب نوع من الراحة النفسية والجسدية ويجعله يشتاق الى لعب كرة القدم ويتحرق لمقابلة الجماهير وملامسة الكرة في الاستاد .
رمضان استفاد من فترة التوقف وعاد اكثر تالقاً ونتمنى ان يواصل التألق في مباراة القمة القادمة ان شاء الله .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله هدف مريخي ثاني وثالث ورابع
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالناصر
					

ههههههههه معقولة يا عمنا الحوشابى  انت برضو كمان . نحن قلنا ننتكل عليك هههههه






حيطة داقيها الخريف
*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*اللهم نصرك يالله اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شيبون بديل لعبده جابر

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

يا الله هدف مريخي ثاني وثالث ورابع



اللهم آمين
*

----------


## استرلينى

*العجب يا خ نادر قبل الاصابه كان هو منقذ المريخ فى كل المباريات السابقه
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*33 دقيقة والمريخ متقدم بهدف رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

حيطة داقيها الخريف



والله كويس انت حيطة نحن صريف من قصب والهبوب هابة
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 75 (75 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

علي ابراهيم الجنيد,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,آدم البزعى,محمد زين العابدين,محمد عبده,مرهف,مريخ المدينة,مريخابي كسلاوي,مريخابى واعتز,مريخي للابد,asimayis,معتز فضل الله كرار,لعوتة,Azmi shosh,النزير,امبدويات,الحارث,الدسكو,الجوي العالمي,الحوشابي,الصادق هبانى,الصادق عبد الوهاب,السر سيداحمد,الشوق غلاب,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو همام,ابو رامي,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض,احمد الحلفاوى+,اسماعيل,استرلينى,Consultant,diaamahi,eabuali,بحاري,بدوي الشريف+,بكري الخواض,ezzeo,farandakas,Gurashi ALkhidir,خالد إبراهيم,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,majedsiddig,Mohamed Eisa,mohammed saif,زياد-ودالفضل,شرقاوي,RED PLANET,sabry,sharif74,shkoko,sonstar,عم نصرالدين,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,عباس عطية,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبدالناصر,عبداللطيف,عبداللطيف سويكت,عيوني حمر,فراس الشفيع,ود من الله,ود الرياض,ودالطاهر





*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

يا الله هدف مريخي ثاني وثالث ورابع



انا شايف مسمار عجب
دا ما بيزيد ماركة مسجلة 
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*انا حاسى  تراورى ح يجيب هدف
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دق 35والنتيجة 1 صفر

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*وين هجوم المريخ راح فى الشوط الأول كل دقيقة ركنية وكل دقيقة كورة ضايعة الحكاية شنو
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*الدقيقة كم 
دا شوط ولا سمستر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

انا شايف مسمار عجب
دا ما بيزيد ماركة مسجلة 



ان شاء الله يزيد ويفيض يا رب
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*خروج لتراوري مصابا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*خروج تراوري لتلقي الاسعافات

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

انا شايف مسمار عجب
دا ما بيزيد ماركة 6مسجلة 



ﻻ تأمنن مكر الكرة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اول تبديل للنسور اسماعيل مكان محمد زائد
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*40 دقيقة والمريخ متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*استنفذ المريخ التبديلات والدقيقة 40 وتراوري خارج الميدان مصاب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يلعب ناقصا بعشرة لاعبين بعد خروج تراورى مصابا واكمال الفريق لتغييراته الثلاثة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

والله كويس انت حيطة نحن صريف من قصب والهبوب هابة







هههههههههههههههههه . . . و الله خففتوا علينا التوتر شوية
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*رمية تماس للمريخ دق 41

*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*وين راجى يا اخوانا ؟؟
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الدقيقة 42 والزعيم متقدم بهدف

*

----------


## ابوجالا

*أقل من خمسة دقائق لنهاية المباراة في الزمن الرسمي.
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*راجي من جماعة الإنذارات وعايزين نحافظ عليهو للمباراة الجاية
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالناصر
					

وين راجى يا اخوانا ؟؟







راجي لو اتكرت في المباراة دي ما بلعب مباراة الهليل
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي النسور نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*رمضان يسقط داخل منطقة والحكم يطالب بالاستمرار

*

----------


## لعوتة

*التعادل والفوز واحد
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*طبعا الجماعة بكونو  زعلانين شديد لانو راجى وايمن سعيد ما لاعبين هههههه
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*3دقايق اضافية 

*

----------


## ابوجالا

*دقيقتين فقط
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*3 دقائق زمن اضافي
                        	*

----------


## sharif74

*اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*دقيقة واحدة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ابراهومة نجم المباراة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يلعب ناقصا بعشرة لاعبين بعد خروج تراورى مصابا واكمال الفريق لتغييراته الثلاثة
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*النسور ديل ماعندهم ثقافة 
تبديلين في الزمن الاضافي

*

----------


## ابوجالا

*انتهي الزمن الرسمي
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*إن شاء الله مسمار رمضان ما اتدرن
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ابراهيم  محجوب (ابراهومة الصغير) نجما للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر دقيقة والكرة مع جمال سالم

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مبروك للزعيم
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*بنلعب في الدقيقة التانية في الزمن الضائع
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نهاية المباراة 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك وفي انتظار الزبون

*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*اللهم نصرك يا رب
*

----------


## ezzeo

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبارك عليكم الفوز يا صفوة
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*مبروك البطولة للمريخ
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*تتتيييييييييييييت تتتتتييييييييييييييييييت 
يالهليل اشوف فيك يوم 
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*مبرووووووك النصر للصفوة.
موعدنا الخرابة أقصد المقبرة.
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*أححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح  حححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح  ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*الحمد لله الحمدلله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## diaamahi

*ياااااه الحمدلله والله الواحد اصبع يضرب به الكي بورد ما عنده الحمدلله الحمدلل الحدلله
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*كده بعد كده نتفرق للزبون الثابت 
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم تاج الدين
					

مبروك البطولة للمريخ



بإذن الله 

بإذن الله 
بإذن الله 
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا ... فضلو الحمام بس
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*الدقيقه كم
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*اللهم اللهم  يا الحوشابى هههههههههههههه والله دى رجفة من امها
*

----------


## معتز فضل الله كرار

*الف مبروك وعقبال مانضرب الحمام..... طمنونا على اصابه تراورى
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*يوم صيام وحر شديد وأذن الأذان الحمد لله  بالبدائل جينا للهلال ترس 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*والله حقيقه فقدناك ياعجب فى المباريات السابقه
*

----------


## sharif74

*الحمد لله و الشكر لله
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لعوتة
					

التعادل والفوز واحد



اقسم بالله لو عندي سلطة في المنبر دا كان بمشاركتك دي حظرتك
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*مبرووك
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد و الشكر لك يا الله على نصر الليلة
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*كل اللعيبه فى الفورمه وكل اللعيبه كروتهم خلاص  
*

----------


## الحارث

*الحمد لله والف مبروووووووك التلاته نقاط
                        	*

----------


## diaamahi

*2011 مع البدري النسور كانت قبل الاهلي الشلنا فيها البطولة هسع دي بشارة خير ما قبل البطولة
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*سوف ندك المعبره باذن الله لنؤكد العبور الكبير
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*العجب دا ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليه
الله يحفظو لشبابه وللمريخ 
*

----------


## ابو همام

*هرشت عديل من قبييييل ادخل اكشف بس  واتخارج قلت دا بوست كج  الحمد لله مبروووووووك الفوز
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*مبرووووووووووووووك الف مبروك و الحمد لله رب العالمين  

ابراهومه نجما للمباراة   دليل علي ان مدرسه المريخ  بخير و نحتاج لقليل من الشجاعه لاعطاء الشباب الفرصه  و فرض انفسهم باذن الله  في التشكيله الرئيسيه  

الحمد لله و عقبال الجلفوط ياخد المعلوم في المزعطه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابراهومة نجما للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالناصر
					

اللهم اللهم  يا الحوشابى هههههههههههههه والله دى رجفة من امها







أقول ليك حاجة و الله يوم مباراة الكأس ما رجفت رجفة زي دي . . . ناس النسور الله لا عادهم
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*الليلة آمنا بأغنية ابن البادية 
مالى شايفك يا شمس اصله يومك ما بمش 
اصلى شفقان مرتعش شيل خطاك يايوم وامش 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الواحد عينه طالعة وروحه عايز تمرق وفي اخر الدقايق
يجي واحد يقول ليك التعادل والفوز واحج
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

هرشت عديل من قبييييل ادخل اكشف بس  واتخارج قلت دا بوست كج  الحمد لله مبروووووووك الفوز





بعد ولادة
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*مبرووووك
وين الجاي ناس واى واي
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الواحد عينه طالعة وروحه عايز تمرق وفي اخر الدقايق
يجي واحد يقول ليك التعادل والفوز واحج



يا بوحميد ماتزعل الراجل قصده  الفوز او التعادل سيان من ناحية انو الهلال بى فرصتين  ومانظر للناحية المعنوية   والقلوب كانت لدى الحناجر 
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الواحد عينه طالعة وروحه عايز تمرق وفي اخر الدقايق
يجي واحد يقول ليك التعادل والفوز واحج



يارد زي ماقال ليك ابواسراء والحبيب لعوته قصده لابد من هزيمة الهليل في كل الاحوال للحصول ع الدوري
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الف الف مبروووووووك وعقبال مانبارك بالانتصار ع الوصيف
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الحمد لله مبروك
                        	*

----------

